# Black Cherry?



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

When do Black Cherry trees bloom? I see what I believe are Black Cherry trees, but have never seen them bloom. And I have never found aMorel near one. The bark is very obvious and hard to miss. Are there othertrees that look similar that I may be mistaking for Black Cherry?


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

Idk when they bloom but there is no other tree with bark like there's too my knowledge

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I do not remember my black cheeries blooming to any extent. 

Choke cherry, yes. The ones over on my property in Oceana do not get very big before they die. Over at Howard City the choke cherries get BIG. They are not blooming yet but may be a week or more away.

I am going to take the side of a 35 footer that over hangs the drive. The thing makes a mess of the drive when the cherries/pits fall on the drive.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. As long as there are no look-a-likes, I am good. I have never found any shrooms near them so was thinking maybe there was a tree that looked similar that I was mistaking for Black Cherry.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Any chance you can post a pic? Could it be serviceberry? They are in full bloom right now and they are in the cherry family.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I just picked and area full of black cherrys.. Left just as many behind.. If we would of had some rain it would of been a mother load!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

RippinLipp said:


> I just picked and area full of black cherrys.. Left just as many behind.. If we would of had some rain it would of been a mother load!!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Wad there any other host tree around? Were i get mine there is no other types of trees besides the black cherries

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

cdavid202 said:


> Wad there any other host tree around? Were i get mine there is no other types of trees besides the black cherries
> 
> C
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I would say about 75%black cherrys and the others maples and oaks

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

i know a spot of mostly popple trees with black cherry mxed in.the dark morels are always thickest under the cherry trees.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Funny the black cherry topic came up. Yesterday while picking I told mine son it was odd some of these morels are under black cherry, though aspen are never too far away. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I will get a picture next time I go out.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here are some pics

I see lots of these but no Morels.


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yea those r black cherry 

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

